# More goodies!



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

We have just recieved some more items:
Aqua Care Turbo 2 German calcium Reactors with Basi Tech Controller
Retails for over $1100, Sell for $350,New
Tek 6 Bulb T-5- 48"- Great condition 9/10. Includes new bulbs $299
Water Blaster HY5000, 1300 gph, new pumps, $200
Tunze 6212 Waveboxes, New Sells for $600, Sell $280
Lots of Sedra, Eheim needle wheel pumps and return pumps,
Lumina LED Strips 48", 50/50, Sells new for $525, Sell for $325, As new
Lumina LED strip 36", 50/50, Sells new for $400, Sell $200
We also Received a limited amount of Vertex 100 gpd R.O. Deluxe units that will be ready end of next week.
Lastly we have a large coral shipment arriving Saturday night, All corals priced to move.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> .....
> Lastly we have a large coral shipment arriving Saturday night, All corals priced to move.....


See you Sunday.  Cheers.


----------



## Chaoticblissx (Jan 5, 2013)

Hope everything arrives good, healthy and ready for Sunday


----------



## reefkid96 (Feb 5, 2012)

Taipan said:


> See you Sunday.  Cheers.


+1 see you sunday


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice neon green BTA's in stock too! (Japanese?)


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes thanks. The rbta are blue tip, neon green body,


----------



## bmc (Jun 3, 2011)

count me in! ill be coming on Sunday too!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

what is in the stock??? any list

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

No list Greg, Not too sure until it arrives.
I know its all LPS.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

smcx said:


> Nice neon green BTA's in stock too! (Japanese?)


?????????????

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Visit Sunday in the agenda! Would like another nice SPS too
the other ones I got are doing great.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry guys as lps shipment Tuesday, i misread my import docs, 2 hours at airport thinking they lost my corals, 
I need a beer!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll still see you tomorrow  lol


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

My TEK light addition today is making my basement glow! I can now enjoy sunbathing beside "the ocean".

Thanks Flavio for the awesome deal


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice seeing you again......"She's Baaaaack...." - maybe she never left.....


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

I "consolidated", LOL


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

zenafish said:


> My TEK light addition today is making my basement glow! I can now enjoy sunbathing beside "the ocean".
> 
> Thanks Flavio for the awesome deal


Your welcome.


----------

